# Height & Length of 2003 Fiat Moncayo Mediterraneo 421?



## cyril_deeming (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how I can get the height & length of my 2003 Fiat Moncayo Mediterraneo 421 motorhome as I want to book a ferry crossing and all the dimensions are in the motorhome which is at another address at the moment?
Cheers
Cyril


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

have you tried the mh web site for specs


----------

